# Eye/ Facial Twitching....



## Jenk (May 16, 2008)

I realize that head tilt and leg paresis are reported most often as a symptom of E. cuniculi. But is it at all possible (or has anyone heard of) a rabbit expressing eye/ facial twitching as an initial symptom?

Several days ago, I witnessed one of Zoe's eyes twitching as she attempted to close it and sleep. She went to the vet today for a follow-up on her bloodwork. I didn't have it in me to even discuss the eye twitch; I didn't want to come across as paranoid, and I'd told myself to not mention it unless I were to observe it again.

Guess what? Hours after getting home from the vet's office, I saw her face (upper lips and eyes) twitching again as she attempted to sleep. It's as if when she relaxes her facial muscles, the twitch takes over. I will leave the vet a message tomorrow about my observations, while we await the results of Zoe's most recent test.

Zoe's previous lab results indicate some abnormal liver values, which now has me even more concerned.

Thanks,

Jenk


----------



## cheryl (May 16, 2008)

I have seen my bunnies do that many times when they are sleeping,their little mouths twitch like their dreaming or something,actually i have a great video of my Zak doing just that while he is sleeping,actually i just downloaded a video of Zak and he's sleeping and you can see his little mouth twitching...it's so cute.

I will post the link for you if you want to have a look and see if this is what your bunny does..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpvtD2nKY1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpvtD2nKY1s[/ame]


----------



## Jenk (May 16, 2008)

*cheryl wrote: *


> I have seen my bunnies do that many times when they are sleeping,their little mouths twitch like their dreaming or something,actually i have a great video of my Zak doing just that while he is sleeping,actually i just downloaded a video of Zak and he's sleeping and you can see his little mouth twitching...it's so cute.


Thank you for posting cute Zak's video. 

Unfortunately, I must say that Zoe's twitching differs in two ways: 1) it occurs as she's trying to go to sleep; 2) it's pretty pronounced twitching, especially around the eyes. I'm talking about her lying still with her eyes open for a bit; then once as she's closing her eyes or immediately thereafter, her face does the twitching thing.

Also, Zoe's bloodwork has some abnormal liver values, which are being rechecked right now; I should have the results within the week. Still, a _big_ part of me wants to call the vet tomorrow to express my concerns and hear his thoughts.


----------



## cheryl (May 16, 2008)

Hmm..i have no idea then...i do hope that the test results come back ok though

Will be keeping Zoe in my thoughts

Cheryl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 17, 2008)

She might be slightly asleep when it happens.

Our cat twitches all over when he sleeps

The dog whines all the time.

I'd ask the vet about it tho


----------

